# a garbo



## cas29

Speaking to a friend this word popped up and so did garbato.

I had some confusion ..... can you tell me if these sentences are correct please?


E' una personna molto garba.
Questo piatto è garbo.

Mi ha parlato in un modo garbato.

E' vestito garbato (he is elegantly dressed)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gioppino

cas29 said:


> Speaking to a friend this word popped up and so did garbato.
> 
> I had some confusion ..... can you tell me if these sentences are correct please?
> 
> 
> E' una personna molto garbata.
> Questo piatto è garbo.
> 
> Mi ha parlato in un modo garbato.
> 
> E' vestito garbato (he is elegantly dressed) even if it is less used
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## fran06

cas29 said:


> Speaking to a friend this word popped up and so did garbato.
> 
> I had some confusion ..... can you tell me if these sentences are correct please?
> 
> 
> E' una personna molto garba*ta*.
> Questo piatto è garb*ato*. (si riferisce a persone più che a cose)
> 
> Mi ha parlato in un modo garbato.
> 
> E' vestito garbato (he is elegantly dressed) (si riferisce a persone più che a cose)
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Garbo è il sostantivo
Grabato è aggettivo.

Mi ha parlato con estremo garbo.
E' una persona molto garbata.

Ciao


----------



## cas29

Thanks Gioppino,

I see I've not understood it properly yet.

I am almost clear on garbato/a - but I don't seem to have the right grasp of garbo.

How about this....

L'ha fatto a garbo (she did it gracefully , politely)
Mi ha parlato a garbo.

Questo piatto è preparato a garbo.

From what I saw in my dictionary you don't use "con" with garbo.

Am I getting closer?

thank you.


----------



## fran06

cas29 said:


> How about this....
> 
> L'ha fatto a  con garbo/garbatamente (she did it gracefully , politely)
> Mi ha parlato a con garbo/garbatamente .
> 
> Questo piatto è preparato a con garbo.
> 
> From what I saw in my dictionary you don't use "con" with garbo.
> 
> Am I getting closer? You are
> 
> thank you.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cas29 said:


> T
> L'ha fatto con garbo (she did it gracefully , politely)
> Mi ha parlato con garbo.
> 
> Questo piatto è preparato a garbo.
> 
> you *DO* use "con" with garbo.



Translate *garbo* as _grace_: you do things *with* grace (con garbo) or gracefully (garbatamente).


----------



## Akire72

Mi intrometto, solita toscana rompiscatole...

*a garbo* significa _per bene, a regola d'arte, come conviene_ e si usa molto da noi. Es. Vedi di comportarti a garbo (per bene)
*con garbo *significa con cortesia, con gentilezza.

Quindi "questo piatto è preparato *a garbo*" e non CON GARBO!!!

De Mauro:
*Polirematiche*
*a garbo* loc.avv. CO con cura, per bene: _rammendo eseguito a g._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Akire72 said:


> Mi intrometto, solita toscana rompiscatole...
> 
> *a garbo* significa per bene, a regola d'arte e si usa molto da noi. Es. Vedi di comportarti a garbo (per bene)
> *con garbo *significa con cortesia, con gentilezza.
> 
> Quindi "questo piatto è preparato *a garbo*" e non CON GARBO!!!
> 
> De Mauro:
> *Polirematiche*
> *a garbo* loc.avv. CO con cura, per bene: _rammendo eseguito a g._



Allora anche  "Questo piatto è preparato a garbo." è corretto, nonostante non abbia *mai* sentito dire a garbo in vita mia..


----------



## Akire72

Certo, vivi a Brescia, vieni a "sciacquare i panni in Arno" come fece il buon Manzoni, ne sentirai di cotte e di crude!!!


----------



## cas29

I was wondering why my "a garbo" had been marked as wrong, when I was following patterns found in my dictionary.

Now... I live in Milan, closer to Brescia than Tuscany, (and I've been to Manzoni's house several times).... I am guessing that the Milanese use "con" more than "a".... 

Paul your examples were particularly useful as they will be easy to remember--- It is easier to think of con garbo rather than a garbo.
I guess I'll have to make a choice about where my linguistic loyalties lie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Akire72 said:


> Certo, vivi a Brescia, vieni a "sciacquare i panni in Arno" come fece il buon Manzoni, ne sentirai di cotte e di crude!!!



Mi sa che ricadiamo ancora nel solito discorso...se un'espressione si usa *solo* a Brescia, *solo* a Trieste, *solo* a Roma, *solo* a Sassari e così via allora è dialettale, mentre se si usa* solo* a Firenze è italiano corretto..

A parte l'ironia, sarei curioso di sapere chi, oltre ai Fiorentini, dice *a garbo: *se fosse qualcosa di solo e tipicamente Toscano allora suggerirei ad uno straniero di usarlo con prudenza esattamente come non si dovrebbero usare espressioni tipicamente _Cockney _quando si è in giro per ilmondo, solo per il fatto che il cockney si parla a Londra.


----------



## Akire72

Tesoro mio, se un'espressione che si usa solo a Brescia è riporata nel dizionario d'italiano, io l'accetto come espressione italiana, anche se io personalmente non la uso! Es. in un altro thread "rack" è stato tradotto come stenditoio, io personalmente non lo uso e non l'ho mai sentito, non per questo sostengo che è sbagliato, d'altronde è nel vocabolario!

Non credo che la nostra amica userà *a garbo* è un'espressione idiomatica molto particolare, chiedeva solo cosa significa e noi gliel'abbiamo detto. Se si trovasse a Firenze e qualcuno le dice "signorina si comporti a garbo!" saprà che significa "per bene"


----------



## cas29

Paulfromitaly said:


> Mi sa che ricadiamo ancora nel solito discorso...se un'espressione si usa *solo* a Brescia, *solo* a Trieste, *solo* a Roma, *solo* a Sassari e così via allora è dialettale, mentre se si usa* solo* a Firenze è italiano corretto..
> 
> A parte l'ironia, sarei curioso di sapere chi, oltre ai Fiorentini, dice *a garbo: *se fosse qualcosa di solo e tipicamente Toscano allora suggerirei ad uno straniero di usarlo con prudenza esattamente come non si dovrebbero usare espressioni tipicamente _Cockney _quando si è in giro per ilmondo, solo per il fatto che il cockney si parla a Londra.


 
Good point (and good joke!) I wonder if there is a way to do a poll? Maybe I'll start a new thread to do a national survey!

(good point = appunto? buon punto? ...ottima osservazione!!)
Mi chiedo se c'è un modo di fare un indagine?
Forse devo iniziare un nuovo thread (translation? nah..) per condurre un sondaggio nazionale!


----------



## zeudi

Io trovo che le due possibilità non siano del tutto equivalenti. CON garbo, significa "con gentilezza, eleganza". A garbo direi che significa "nel modo giusto, come va fatto". (ma anche io - Roma - l'ho sentito di rado)

Siete d'accordo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

cas29 said:


> Good point (and good joke!) I wonder if there is a way to do a poll? Maybe I'll start a new thread to do a national survey!
> 
> (*good point* = appunto? buon punto? ...*ottima osservazione!*!)
> Mi chiedo se c'è un modo di fare un *sondaggio*?
> Forse devo iniziare un nuovo thread (translation? nah..) per condurre un sondaggio nazionale!



You can do a poll.. I've seen a few on the EO forum..ask a boss (mods ) how you could do that..


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zeudi said:


> Io trovo che le due possibilità non siano del tutto equivalenti. CON garbo, significa "con gentilezza, eleganza". A garbo direi che significa "nel modo giusto, come va fatto". (ma anche io - Roma - l'ho sentito di rado)
> 
> Siete d'accordo?



Certo, non sono equivalenti, ma hanno due significati diversi, come si capisce dalle definizioni riportate.
Probabilmente a Firenze e forse in tutta la Toscana si usa garbo in entrambe le accezioni, mentre da altre parti solo come sinonimo di gentilezza e non di cura.


----------



## zeudi

Comunque Paul, è drammaticamente vero che molte espressioni_regionali_ (non quelle dialettali) del toscano sono corrette in italiano, mentre lo stesso non si può dire di altre regioni. Non c'è proprio nulla da fare. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zeudi said:


> Comunque Paul, è drammaticamente vero che molte espressioni_regionali_ (non quelle dialettali) del toscano sono corrette in italiano, mentre lo stesso non si può dire di altre regioni. Non c'è proprio nulla da fare. Mi dispiace.



Io non lo metto mica in dubbio, ma credo che uno straniero dovrebbe essere messo al corrente del fatto che, nonostante un'espressione regionale toscana venga considerata corretta proprio in base alle origini della lingua italiana  e perciò sia presente nei dizionari, non vuol dire che tale espressione sia comunemente usata o peggio capita.
Secondo me *fare a garbo* come sinonimo di *fare con cura* non verrebbe capito quasi ovunque.


----------



## zeudi

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io non lo metto mica in dubbio, ma credo che uno straniero dovrebbe essere messo al corrente del fatto che, nonostante un'espressione regionale toscana venga considerata corretta proprio in base alle origini della lingua italiana e perciò sia presente nei dizionari, non vuol dire che tale espressione sia comunemente usata o peggio capita.
> Secondo me *fare a garbo* come sinonimo di *fare con cura* non verrebbe capito quasi ovunque.




Sono d'accordo sul fatto che bisogna fare una distinzione tra quanto è corretto in italiano (come in un'altra lingua), e quanto invece viene comunemente usato. Sappiamo bene che ogni lingua contiene in sé tante lingue diverse, in base al registro che si adopera. Per questo motivo è senz'altro doveroso spiegare a chi sta imparando una lingua tutte le sfumature in cui potrebbe imbattersi. Lo scopo del gioco credo sia avere una buona padronanza, e quindi conoscere anche gli usi meno diffusi, per non rimanere spiazzati quando questi vengono utilizzati. Scartare una sfumatura solo perché poco diffusa non aiuta chi sta imparando. D'altra parte tutta la discussione dà la misura di quanto l'italiano sia soggetto alle differenze regionali, il che giova di sicuro all'apprendista italian-speaking!

(che mi sono lasciata andare un po' troppo alla parlantina?)

Baci a tutti.


----------



## cas29

E' vero che uno straniero deve capire la differenza fra usanza e quello che si trova nel dizionario.  Spesso ho usato qualcosa "corretta" - ma così poco usato per fare ridere i mie interlocatori.

Direi che la differenza fra *a garbo *e *con garbo *è abbastanza sottile di non creare quest'effetto!

Preferisco sempre usare i termini giusti quanto possibile, ma essere in grado di capire le sottilezze di sfumature /usanze regionale e metterle in pratica è proprio un bonus.


----------



## Akire72

be ci sono tante forme regionali che non vengono capite da regione a regione. Comunque ripeto, lei ci ha chiesto cosa significa e come si usa (un piatto fatto *a garbo* è un esempio fatto da lei che gli è stato corretto con un piatto preparato *con garbo*, che non vuol dire la stessa cosa, se mai vuol dire qualcosa. Non ho mai sentito un piatto preparato *con garbo*!)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

zeudi said:


> Sono d'accordo sul fatto che bisogna fare una distinzione tra quanto è corretto in italiano (come in un'altra lingua), e quanto invece viene comunemente usato. Sappiamo bene che ogni lingua contiene in sé tante lingue diverse, in base al registro che si adopera. Per questo motivo è senz'altro doveroso spiegare a chi sta imparando una lingua tutte le sfumature in cui potrebbe imbattersi. Lo scopo del gioco credo sia avere una buona padronanza, e quindi conoscere anche gli usi meno diffusi, per non rimanere spiazzati quando questi vengono utilizzati. Scartare una sfumatura solo perché poco diffusa non aiuta chi sta imparando. D'altra parte tutta la discussione dà la misura di quanto l'italiano sia soggetto alle differenze regionali, il che giova di sicuro all'apprendista italian-speaking!
> 
> (che mi sono lasciata andare un po' troppo alla parlantina?)
> 
> Baci a tutti.



Una distinzione è doverosa, però: non parliamo di una frase non comunemente usata, cioè non usata spesso, bensì di un uso strettamente regionale di un'espressione..

_Mi ritiro nella mie stanze

_suona un pò snob, raffinato e non molto usato, ma non ha nessuna connotazione regionale: lo potrebbe dire il conte Rossi di Milano come il marchese Caputo di Salerno. 
Se uno straniero volesse esprimersi così risulterebbe solo un pò curioso, ma verrebbe capito, mentre se usasse il famoso *a garbo *no..


----------



## zeudi

... dipende con quanta grazia si affettano le cipolle. La verità, secondo me, è che in italiano si può dire praticamente tutto (per quanto riguarda il lessico), con la giusta dose di ironia. Forse questo è uno dei motivo per cui uno straniero si trova spesso confuso, trovandosi di fronte a parole apparentemente fuori contesto! Ma forse sto divagando... fermatemi!


----------



## Akire72

zeudi said:


> Io trovo che le due possibilità non siano del tutto equivalenti. CON garbo, significa "con gentilezza, eleganza". A garbo direi che significa "nel modo giusto, come va fatto". (ma anche io - Roma - l'ho sentito di rado)
> 
> Siete d'accordo?


 
be' direi che non è un uso strettamente regionale (Zeudi, Roma l'ha sentito, quindi... inoltre sul De MAuro non è scritto loc. reg. che indica specificatamente quando una cosa è regionale), ma se vuoi chiuderti nelle tue stanze nessuno te lo vieta... Non si deve chiudere la mente al nuovo, ma neanche al vecchio!


----------



## zeudi

Scusatemi, ultima considerazione, poi la smetto. 
Non bisogna però sentirsi depositari del sapere unico, se un'espressione non è frequente nel mio linguaggio, né in quello degli ambienti che frequento, non significa affatto che sia poco diffusa in generale. Chissà quanta gente utilizza "a garbo", ed io semplicemente non la conosco ancora!


----------



## cas29

I don't understand exactly what is meant by the text I have put in red.



zeudi said:


> Scusatemi, ultima considerazione, poi la smetto.
> Non bisogna però sentirsi depositari del sapere unico, se un'espressione non è frequente nel mio linguaggio, né in quello degli ambienti che frequento, non significa affatto che sia poco diffusa in generale. Chissà quanta gente utilizza "a garbo", ed io semplicemente non la conosco ancora!


----------



## Akire72

Repository of The Knowledge, somebody who thinks he is the only one who knows everything


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Oggi ho imparato una cosa nuova:
il termine _garbo_ non significa solamente grazia o educazione, ma anche cura.
Quindi è possibile fare una domanda *con *_garbo_, cioè educatamente (questo è l'unico significato che io, modesto fruitore della lingua italiana di origine Bresciana conoscevo) oppure fare una cosa *a* _garbo_, cioè con cura.
La mia domanda è: chi di voi ha mai sentito dire *a garbo*? è un'espressione usata solo in Toscana o in tutt'Italia?


----------



## raffaella

I voted "mai" but I am from Milan... So maybe the expression never made it across the Po? 
Let's see if someone from northern Italy has come across it.

Raffaella


----------



## Paulfromitaly

raffaella said:


> I voted "mai" but I am from Milan... So maybe the expression never made it across the Po?
> Let's see if someone from northern Italy has come across it.
> 
> Raffaella



Non dirlo come se ti sentissi in colpa per essere di Milano..
Inoltre il sondaggio è rivolto soprrattutto a chi non é Toscano, quindi tu vai benissimo..


----------



## Akire72

Io ovviamente non voto. Comunque Paul, mi fa piacere che, anche se forse è un'espressione poco usata nel resto dell'Italia, si sia fatta chiarezza sulla differenza tra *con* garbo e *a* garbo. Sono due cose leggermente diverse. Il Devoto-Oli (dizionario che ho consultato stamttina alle 5.45 -ebbene sì sono fuori di testa!!) lo riporta come sinonimo di *a modo*. Anche lì non viene specificato il suo uso regionale, ma il Devoto-Oli non fa testo, è scritto da toscani... 

P.S. Mi unisco a Paul nel grido "Non sentitevi in colpa se non l'avete mai sentito!" e VOTATE VOTATE VOTATE soprattutto se non siete toscani!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Akire72 said:


> Io ovviamente non voto. Comunque Paul, mi fa piacere che, anche se forse è un'espressione poco usata nel resto dell'Italia, si sia fatta chiarezza sulla differenza tra *con* garbo e *a* garbo. Sono due cose leggermente diverse. Il Devoto-Oli (dizionario che ho consultato stamttina alle 5.45 -ebbene sì sono fuori di testa!!) lo riporta come sinonimo di *a modo*. Anche lì non viene specificato il suo uso regionale, ma il Devoto-Oli non fa testo, è scritto da toscani...
> 
> P.S. Mi unisco a Paul nel grido "Non sentitevi in colpa se non l'avete mai sentito!" e VOTATE VOTATE VOTATE soprattutto se non siete toscani!!!



Vota invece, ne hai tutto il diritto e un pò anche il dovere visto che i sondaggi sono più attendibili quando aumenta il numero dei votanti.


----------



## pulcino

Ciao a tutti, sono nuova di questo forum. Non so se ho sbagliato area, ma ho bisogno di aiuto per una traduzione dall'inglese all'italiano. A chi posso chiedere? Grazie!


----------



## Akire72

Ciao pulcino, prima cosa hai votato??? Seconda, per un aiuto, apri un thread!!  Benvenuta!


----------



## Akire72

Ho votato "spesso ma solo in toscana" in realtà l'opzione credo che avrebbe dovuto essere "spesso (sono toscano/a)" contrapposta a "spesso (non sono toscano/a)" anche perché io non ho la possibilità di stabilire se l'ho sentito solo qu o meno, ci vivo qui!!


----------



## pulcino

Ciao, io ho votato "MAI", credo che in italiano standard questa esepressione proprio non si usi....


----------



## Akire72

Brava! l'importante è che hai votato! per la discussione sull'italiano standard c'è già un thread aperto sul Forum solo italiano


----------



## kia76

dallo Zingarelli:

*garbo*
1- modo educato e cortese di agire, parlare, trattare con gli altri e sim.: _persona piena di g.; aveva confidato con g. alla sposa il perchè di quelle risate_ (PIRANDELLO)
2- modo aggraziato, fine, piacevole di fare qlco.: recita _con molto g.; suonare, cantare con g._
*A garbo*, a modo: _un lavoro eseguito a g._


il vocabolario non riporta che questa espressione sia rara o regionale, comunque anch'io non ho mai sentito l'espressione "a garbo" se non da toscani!


----------

